
Ask HN: Why doesn't YC build a web browser? - malchow
The world needs one. To keep the internet alive. Now that Microsoft has given up, a company with reliable income, access to good devs, and a long-term interest in the open web should come along and do this.<p>And Firefox is slooow. (For me, anyway.)
======
tlb
YC doesn't take on many large technical projects itself, but would be happy to
fund a startup to build a better browser if there's a sustainable business
model.

The problem I want a browser to solve: I don't mind paying for content, but
logging in to paywalls is a hassle. Ideally I want the Spotify model, where I
get all the content for a flat monthly fee that gets apportioned among all my
content sources. Brave seems to have ambitions in this direction (and it's my
current main browser) but they don't have enough deals yet.

------
hsikka
Forgive my ignorance, I may not understand what the problem is, but I was
under the impression there are numerous browsers, chrome, firefox, brave, etc

Why does the world need another one?

------
PhilWright
Implementing a full featured web page renderer is a massive task. Correctly
handling HTML and CSS and JavaScript and Canvas and animations and etc, etc,
etc...

Then test is against the top 1,000 websites and ensure that yours renders the
same as the popular existing browsers, otherwise people will complain and stop
using yours because it is different. Then maintain it as new standards
constantly evolve over time.

Finally your will have a codebase that you cannot sell because browsers are
free! Even Microsoft have given up and Microsoft Edge is going to switch from
their own renderer to using the open source one from Chrome.

------
smt88
> _a company with reliable income, access to good devs, and a long-term
> interest in the open web should come along and do this_

That sounds like a nonprofit. In fact, it perfectly describes Mozilla.

------
mistermithras
Until/unless you find what you're seeking, check out The Classic Browser
([http://theclassictools.com/](http://theclassictools.com/)). I just found out
about it today and it's fast.

------
rman666
Why don’t you apply to YC with the idea?

